# Postings



## Muscles And Brains (24 Jun 2014)

Hi,
        I am completing my transfer from Primary Reserve (ACISS) to Regular Force (Med Tech). And I applied (as a preference) to stay in the Army. Is it still possible to be posted to a Navy Base. I really want to live in Victoria! What about Air Force Base since Comox is my second choice.
Thanks
Pte Cohen


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Jun 2014)

It is possible, but may not be probable.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (24 Jun 2014)

Thank you!

Anyone know how to apply for DART (Disaster Assistance Response Team)?


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2014)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to apply for DART (Disaster Assistance Response Team)?



"Join the DART team"  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/84129.0


----------



## CombatDoc (26 Jun 2014)

If you plan on staying on Vancouver Island (Esquimalt, Comox) then you may be disappointed.  

I've spent some time with both the Army and the Navy. IMO, the best place to learn your trade as a Med Tech is an Army base like Edmonton, Pet or Valcartier. Once you learn your fieldcraft along with Med Tech skills, it will be much easier to go to the AF or Navy than vice versa.  However, the best place to hone your skills once you complete your Physician Assistant training is as a ship's PA deployed with the Navy.  

A DART deployment is hit or miss  (eg you may be on course at the time), but best place to be positioned to maximize your chances is with a 4 H Svcs Gp unit.  You have a long road ahead WRT training, concentrate on that and the missions will fall into place.


----------

